# Help with partial Laparoscopic Uteroscaral Ligament Suspension???



## tondan777 (May 5, 2011)

My doctor want to bill for a Laparoscopic Uterosaacral Ligament suspension when he performs a TLH for precautionary.....

But the only thing he is performing is suturing the uterosacral ligaments to the pelvic apex for vaginal pelvic support.  

I cannot find anything that realistically applies HELP HELP


----------



## preserene (May 6, 2011)

When TLH is done, the uterosacral pelvic ligament suturing as support to avoid vault prolapse in later date, is a component of the major procedure. It would be a necessary/mandatory procedure for the major procedure. 
As for my openion, I would not unbundle this suturing of the uterosacral ligament from TLH.
If the doctor documents that (s)he had to perform some more work away from the normal steps involving more work /time, then it could be appended with Mod-22.
Thank you.


----------

